# [Film]The Social Network



## bomber111 (5. März 2012)

hallo leute,
habe vorhin den Film von Mark Zuckerberg gesehen. Ich war völlig hin und weg von dem Film. Ich wollte euch einfach mal Fragen mit was man solche Homepage's mit Buttons etc. scriptet.

PHP, HTML, Javascript oder Virtual Basic ?


----------



## Rinkadink (5. März 2012)

mit dem facebook app vom iphone


----------



## bomber111 (5. März 2012)

Man bist du lustig


----------



## Rinkadink (6. März 2012)

bomber111 schrieb:


> Man bist du lustig



kleine unterschwellige bemerkung zu dem ganzen app wahnsinn 

PHP wirds denk ich mal sein


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. März 2012)

Mit PHP und HTML kann man (auch kombiniert) schon sowas machen.

Mit Java ebenfalls (Sogar mit tollen Drag and Drop buttons  )


----------



## Memphys (6. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Mit PHP und HTML kann man (auch kombiniert) schon sowas machen.
> 
> Mit Java ebenfalls (Sogar mit tollen Drag and Drop buttons  )


 
Den prinzipiellen Grundaufbau kriegt man damit hin, der Rest hat wohl ziemlich viel mit Datenbanken & Algorithmen zu tun (zB. die ganzen Freundschaftsvorschläge etc.)


----------

